# 1 coat rough patch



## MHElectric (Oct 27, 2012)

We do a lot of jobs where we have to cut out sections of sheetrock to get our wiring in, and I usually end up doing a rough patch so the customer doesn't have to stare at a hole in the wall until they can get somebody in to patch & paint. Nothing special, I just keep my cuts stud to stud, use plenty of mud and usually fiber tape.

I think its not half bad for an electrician, but the guy behind me might say something different. :jester:

What do you guys suggest for the best results on a 1 coat rough patch? Some jobs its just a small section above the panel, some jobs its long cuts running across several walls.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Just do what the plumbers do - leave it open for the drywaller.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 27, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Just do what the plumbers do - leave it open for the drywaller.


Nah. Id rather leave an ugly patch, than a hole in the wall.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Nah. Id rather leave an ugly patch, than a hole in the wall.


Then the drywall guy that has to feather it out and make it look good is going to be cursing you... :laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> We do a lot of jobs where we have to cut out sections of sheetrock to get our wiring in, and I usually end up doing a rough patch so the customer doesn't have to stare at a hole in the wall until they can get somebody in to patch & paint. Nothing special, I just keep my cuts stud to stud, use plenty of mud and usually fiber tape.
> 
> I think its not half bad for an electrician, but the guy behind me might say something different. :jester:
> 
> What do you guys suggest for the best results on a 1 coat rough patch? Some jobs its just a small section above the panel, some jobs its long cuts running across several walls.


cut the hole out in a 6x6 if bigger keep he cut nice and clean...then do your work and leave it for the guy behind you...like a finisher


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 27, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> cut the hole out in a 6x6 if bigger keep he cut nice and clean...then do your work and leave it for the guy behind you...like a finisher


Lots of times there is no finisher or sheetrockers on the job. Just us.

Who knows when they will be able to get someone in to make it nice and pretty.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah just leave it cause there's one thing I don't know anyone who is going to want to sand out your patch an then skim it an sand it out. When they can come in put board in tape mud pull it tight very little if any sanding:thumbsup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the best solution might be to just put the drywall back in but omit the tape and mud. You don't really need to go stud-to-stud, keep a small stack of 3"x12" 1/2" ply strips in the car and you have instant backer whenever you need it. 

If you're really confident in your mudding abilities then I'd say some hot mud and Fibafuse, pulled VERY tight, would be the best solution for the repair guy down the road.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

How come so many plumbers cut weird shapes like curvy diamonds and rhombuses ("rhombi"?) Not that I care, just wondering.

I say leave the cut piece in the ceiling or wall, and I'll handle it.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I suppose drywall saws run downhill unless under pressure- just like everything else.....


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> *How come so many plumbers cut weird shapes like curvy diamonds and rhombuses ("rhombi"?) Not that I care, just wondering.
> *
> I say leave the cut piece in the ceiling or wall, and I'll handle it.


Perhaps they are trying to express their creative side.:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> How come so many plumbers cut weird shapes like curvy diamonds and rhombuses ("rhombi"?) Not that I care, just wondering.
> 
> I say leave the cut piece in the ceiling or wall, and I'll handle it.


PVC primer and cement. Used to be lead fumes:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

They'll get it fixed faster if you don't do the patch. I have trades screw the neatly cutout piece on the wall next to the hole so I don't have to sort through trial and error to see what goes where.

Personally, I hate it when someone does a patch on a fnished wall that isn't real good at it. Most of the time I end up having to cut out a larger section to get rid of the lump that was left, or sanding the thing down all the way.

No matter what you do, before you go smearing mud, bevel all the edges of the hole and the cutout. Then, make sure it is not proud of the wall on any edge. Then do a very tight coat - don't even tape, just scrape it level to the wall surface. Those things save a lot of time for whoever comes behind you, and they don't require a lot of skill or time to do.

Whoever does the finishing can do any taping that is needed and it's a skill.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Like somebody else said. Blocks of wood and just screw the piece you cut out back in neatly. Thanks for being thoughtful about the trade that follows you. 


And while on this topic............To all you idiots out there, It's really, really not that hard to actually cut a straight line when you cut a hole in drywall. :wallbash:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> How come so many plumbers cut weird shapes like curvy diamonds and rhombuses ("rhombi"?) Not that I care, just wondering.
> 
> I say leave the cut piece in the ceiling or wall, and I'll handle it.


I have plumber in town that calls me to do his cutting...:clap:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

EthanB said:


> I think the best solution might be to just put the drywall back in but omit the tape and mud. You don't really need to go stud-to-stud, keep a small stack of 3"x12" 1/2" ply strips in the car and you have instant backer whenever you need it.
> 
> If you're really confident in your mudding abilities then I'd say some hot mud and Fibafuse, pulled VERY tight, would be the best solution for the repair guy down the road.


please...why dont you just tell him to keep a pan and roller and he can paint it too...hope he brings his cleaning tools for all the dust he should not make ....I would think the painter behind him has tools and has fixed more holes then a elec.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

MHElectric said:


> We do a lot of jobs where we have to cut out sections of sheetrock to get our wiring in, and I usually end up doing a rough patch so the customer doesn't have to stare at a hole in the wall until they can get somebody in to patch & paint. Nothing special, I just keep my cuts stud to stud, use plenty of mud and usually fiber tape.
> 
> I think its not half bad for an electrician, but the guy behind me might say something different. :jester:
> 
> What do you guys suggest for the best results on a 1 coat rough patch? Some jobs its just a small section above the panel, some jobs its long cuts running across several walls.


What I like to do is pre cut the piece of drywall for the repair and then trace it with a pencil. That way the drywall is a perfect fit every time. And if it's just a smaller hole, I'll just add a furring strip to attach the drywall to. :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BYHLQ8zmaU


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Keep a package of these with you;


















Replace the drywall you cut out and pre-fill the patch tight with hot mud. Do not tape! If I see tape, I will rip it off. I can't have my work rely on someone else's. I don't know if they did it correctly.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 27, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> What I like to do is pre cut the piece of drywall for the repair and then trace it with a pencil. That way the drywall is a perfect fit every time. And if it's just a smaller hole, I'll just add a furring strip to attach the drywall to. :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BYHLQ8zmaU


There you go. Nice video.

*Usually*, when we cut a hole, we cut something big enough to get in there and get the job done. Not a little sissy hole. :laughing:

But wherever it is something small like that, I'll do a hot patch.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I I just tell the plumber to take his hammer and beat a hole out than I'll square it up when I patch it. I don't like to break on a stud when I am putting a patch in would rather throw some blocks in its not so humped


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Keep a package of these with you;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the clips proud of the wall surface with those things? 

I mostly add some strips of ply backing and screw the patch to that.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> Are the clips proud of the wall surface with those things?
> 
> I mostly add some strips of ply backing and screw the patch to that.


They snap off when you are all screwed off. They are great because you can keep them on the truck and they don't take up much room.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

MHElectric said:


> There you go. Nice video.
> 
> *Usually*, when we cut a hole, we cut something big enough to get in there and get the job done. Not a little sissy hole. :laughing:
> 
> But wherever it is something small like that, I'll do a hot patch.


That tracing technique works with larger holes too.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> please...why dont you just tell him to keep a pan and roller and he can paint it too...hope he brings his cleaning tools for all the dust he should not make ....I would think the painter behind him has tools and has fixed more holes then a elec.


Maybe he's decent with patching? I don't know and neither do you. I don't assume that everyone is incompetent at every trade except for the one stated. If you wanted to replace a receptacle in your own home I wouldn't tell you to hire an electrician either.

If it's a regular occurrence for him then I think it would be a good idea for him to practice patching enough that he could do a decent job of it. I don't know a single drywaller that will come out to a customers house and do a little patch unless they are completely out of work.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Maybe he's decent with patching? I don't know and neither do you. I don't assume that everyone is incompetent at every trade except for the one stated. If you wanted to replace a receptacle in your own home I wouldn't tell you to hire an electrician either.
> 
> If it's a regular occurrence for him then I think it would be a good idea for him to practice patching enough that he could do a decent job of it. I don't know a single drywaller that will come out to a customers house and do a little patch unless they are completely out of work.


dont you ever talk to me like that:thumbup:...I am a finisher and yes I know how to do plumbing,electric work, and construction work I just get sick of the post that are all the same...if you want to know how to patch there are over 20 post here and more on drywall talk....so I had to mix it up a little


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

:detective::detective::detective:


scottktmrider said:


> I I just tell the plumber to take his hammer and beat a hole out than I'll square it up when I patch it. I don't like to break on a stud when I am putting a patch in would rather throw some blocks in its not so humped


I hope you're kidding.............Or you're the plumber ..........I always love walking into a spotless home and having to hang plastic and cover the floors to RE-CUT the holes that someone could not do right the first time. It's not rocket science. 

Due to running into that situation more time than I can count, I gave up and just started cutting crazy pieces to fit crazy crooked holes. Sometimes it was easier than making more dust.

And I do like Mix said a lot. Trace the new piece and cut out. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> :detective::detective::detective:
> 
> I hope you're kidding.............Or you're the plumber ..........I always love walking into a spotless home and having to hang plastic and cover the floors to RE-CUT the holes that someone could not do right the first time. It's not rocket science.
> 
> ...


The plumbers I know, I don't want them to cut my holes


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

The advice I would give is to sheetrock it then leave it alone. Drywallers HATE finishing a patch someone else started, especially a non drywaller. No shame in just a piece of rock on the wall


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Are the clips proud of the wall surface with those things?
> 
> I mostly add some strips of ply backing and screw the patch to that.


Well I'll be ! Looks like Mr Riggs did well with that little invention . 

Last I heard from him he was not well health wise . I hope he Is over that now and rolling in the dough! :thumbup:


----------

